# Working in Netherlands



## CraigBCN (3 mo ago)

Hey all,

I am a British citizen with permanent residency in Spain who may be starting a new job in the Netherlands with accommodation provided and obviously the company will sort out my work permit.

The company have said my partner can also stay in the accommodation. She is from the Philippines and also has Spanish residency. We also have a Spanish civil partnership together.

What I want to know is would she be able to get a work permit to maybe get a part-time or full-time job when we are there?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------

